# Painting plastic on four wheeler help



## Icetrey

I've got an old 4wheeler and when I got it the plastics paint was really ****ty. The people that had it before me painted over the original paint which was faded, now the paint they put down is about 50% gone. So I'm going to paint it. But don't know what to do. Sand it? Then paint it? Spray paint will work? Or a certain kind? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## chucktx

the best prep is to wash it, then sand it. then wash it again to remove all the sanding dust. before spaying use a product called "bulldog". it comes in spray cans or by the quart. follow directions. this product is a adheason promoter and will prevent the paint from peeling off. it is what is used on plastic bumbers.....good luck with it. i do this type of work to make fishing money.......if ya need more help, just ask. i will do my best to answer your questions............


----------



## snack

When i was dirt track racing we got some plastic primer from a place called performancebodies.com worked real good.


----------



## txjester

I know Lowes has some spray paint that is made for plastiv applications i wanna say i payed like $6 bucks a can when i redone my 4-wheeler


----------



## bassguitarman

Some of the new formulations for painting plastic are pretty amazing. I painted a plastic part and used one of my big blue trash cans to put the part on (okay, I can be lazy). The plastic trash can was obviously not washed, primed or prepared in any way, but after two years the heavy paint overspray is still there. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## Supergas

*Rustoleum Universal Spray Paint*

This is what I have used on several golf cart bodies..

Works great, do not have to use a "Plastic Primer".. Just follow instructions on can... this stuff will paint most any surface..

I can paint a complete cart body with 3-4 cans...

Many colors in the Gloss version plus some cool hammered paints...

Good luck,

SG


----------



## aggieanglr

Sand it and clean all of the old paint off of it and bring it to me and let me Hydrographic print it. I can do it in camo patterns or anything you like. When it's done it will be clear coated and look brand new. Just like the plastics on new four wheelers. Give me a call if you're interested.
E.B.
H2O Ink
979-778-0109


----------



## dwilliams35

Krylon Fusion. Made for plastic, works well, and available any dang where, even wal-mart.
. You will need to get the old stuff off of there.


----------



## fishingcacher

dwilliams35 said:


> Krylon Fusion. Made for plastic, works well, and available any dang where, even wal-mart.
> . You will need to get the old stuff off of there.


X2


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend

I painted a few Ice chests with the Krylon Fusion Paint. WORST IDEA EVER. I followed the directions, cleaned the chests with acetone, painted with two coats of black fusion, and then finished with 2 coats of red. I followed the time limits on the can to a T. Now I have red, black and original white ice chests


----------



## deckh

Used Krylon Fusion Paint (2 colors) to camo two black plastic rifle stocks. Follow directions. They look good.


----------



## aggieanglr

Here's a few examples.


----------

